# Can someone help me find a site?



## zombie16 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

I lost my POD shirt bookmarks, long story, anyway there was a site I was about to test out that cost $100 a year for a no ad site, they didn't have a directory and they printed on dark shirts, does anyone know who this might be?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds like spreadshirt.com


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd have to second Rodney's answer


----------



## zombie16 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, after looking at it again you may be right, did they go through a redesign because I thought the site looked much different when I was there about 3 months ago. Could just be my brain messing with me.

Thanks again,

-Z


----------

